# Cnda 2005 XTrail Steering Column Noise???



## Cnd05XT (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all....new here to the site for posting but have been following this site for information prior to purchasing my 05 back in June 2010.

My car has about 104,000km on it (Canadian Xtrail) and just started making a rubbing noise in the steering column when turning left or right. At first I thought it was my key chain rubbing the exterior of the column or something in the upper glove box as it makes that kind of noise but neither is the case. There's no delay in turning or in manouvering the wheel....just the noise.

I haven't taken it into Nissan yet as the noise is brand new and started before our long weekend. 

any idea's?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check that the horn is still working, if not then you might have a loose horn connection wire that sits behind the air-bag and it's part of the steering wheel spiral cable assembly. In any case, you would need to take it to an auto electrician to remove the airbag and have a look behind it at the wiring connections and the spiral cable assembly. The air-bag fuse must be disconnected before removing the air-bag and/or the steering wheel.


----------



## Cnd05XT (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you. I hadn't thought of that but will check it. I thought It'd have to come apart anyway and wouldn't dream of doing it myself. In not having to had this happen before I wasn't sure what it could be...before I call the dealer and go through their speel.


----------



## Cnd05XT (Aug 2, 2010)

The horn works just fine. Took it into Nissan and it turns out that its a plate inside the steering column that, when positioned low, rubs the back of the column. They don't know why it's doing this or how it happened but the cost to fix it is 1200.00 as they'd have to replace the entire column. So....the noise, when I turn, will stay  
They said it wouldn't impeed my ability to drive, turn, etc. So I'm leaving it.


----------

